# Olympia Pre-Judging Videos



## Arnold (Oct 17, 2006)

http://video.google.es/videoplay?docid=-669858584352699021&q=ronnie+olympia+2006

on the right side there are links for others like Jay.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2006)

Jay has like a 42 inch waist -


----------



## musclepump (Oct 17, 2006)

If Jay's 42, Ronnie's running 50+


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Jay has like a 42 inch waist -



its 36" come stage time...at least according to his site.


----------



## GymJamo (Oct 18, 2006)

Haven't seen this before, Ronnie looked superior to anyone on stage, also I cant see any so called injuries that was probably made up from certain picture at bad angles.

From real time video all I see is Cutler looking like a H frame with high lats and soft muscles while Ronnie as usual in a league of his own.


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 18, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Jay has like a 42 inch waist -





he was all lats, soft, and no where near as lean as ronnie. now that i saw the vids, ronnie should have won


----------



## fufu (Oct 18, 2006)

Not a huge fan of the big mass freaks but I thought Ronnie looked better. I didn't think either looked that great though.


----------

